# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  newbie masih cari koi size 35 up

## Giswa

met malam, utk kepada teman2 sejawat yg kira2 punya koi yg mau dijual dgn specs sbb:
-size 35 up
-jenis gosanke + shiro utsuri
-kualitas bagus ato enak dilihat (tidak harus kualitas kontes).

terima kasih sebelumnya... :Wof:

----------


## Giswa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Giswa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ADI KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Giswa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ADI KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

